# Over driving fluorescents ?



## flashburn72 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any experience over driving florescent lights . I know about the high dollar ballast they use for fish tanks and such ,and I know you can wire a 4 bulb ballast to a two bulb light . What I want to do is wire two ballast to 4FT 4 BULB T8 light without letting the magic smoke out . thought I would ask here before I join a fish tank forum to ask this question . any help would be great . thank you .


----------

